# Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares.



## jaumelectro (Jun 15, 2010)

el usuario electromecánico, me comento que podría poner fotos de como iba este pequeño proyecto, así que para aquel que quiera, aquí va:

Se trata de un previo con una etapa con la válvula 12au7(ecc82) y una segunda etapa con dos mosfets irf510 trabajando en clase A, con una ganancia total de solo 10dB, la finalidad de este ampli es agregar el sonido de la válvula a la escucha a traves de auriculares, aunque supongo se podría conectar a una etapa mas potente y unos altavoces.

De momento como se ve en la foto esta montado en una protoboard, el sonido parece bueno, pero la válvula es nueva y a funcionado poco, por otra parte solo lo he escuchado con unos auriculares malos, de prueba, además no me atrevo a tenerlo conectado durante mucho tiempo pues, los Mosfets, piden un disipador de calor a gritos...

La fuente de alimentación que uso normalmente es una fuente de PC modificada, mete un montón de ruido de alterna al ampli, de momento suena super limpio con una bateria de plomo de 12V.

continuaré subiendo fotos de los avances

toda la info está aquí

Saludos!!


----------



## jaumelectro (Jun 18, 2010)

Acabo de terminar el preamp y funciona muy bien suena muy limpio pero peculiarmente valvulero, aunque solo lleva 4 horas de funcionamiento, supongo que mas adelante sonará mejor.

eso si, como traga!!! 0,7Amperios, unos 9W solo para aumentar 10dB la senyal de entrada supongo que es el precio a pagar por la 
Clase A.

Saludos!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 18, 2010)

Muy bueno el proyecto! Pero hay una cosa que no entiendo, ¿que función tiene en el circuito el LM317?
Un saludo


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 19, 2010)

jaumelectro dijo:


> el usuario electromecánico, me comento que podría poner fotos de como iba este pequeño proyecto, así que para aquel que quiera, aquí va:
> Saludos!!


una belleza  me da un guzto terrible que salgan nuevos proyectos, sin querer insentivamos a otros, sigamos ssando valvulas asi las siguen fabricando.... felicitaciones. que impedancia de entrada y salida tiene??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> .....¿que función tiene en el circuito el LM317?...



El LM317 forma una una carga de corriente constante para el MOSFET


----------



## HADES (Jun 20, 2010)

Bueno yo dire que no he hecho este Amplificador pero que si me gustaria hacerlo! ahora bien yo siento que le hacen falta un par de cosas que considero son importantes y que acontinuacion aportare:

Foto de Varios Modelos de la 12AU7 ECC82: para darse una idea de la Valvula




El digrama Pinout de la Valvula para su respectiva identificacion de Pines:




Bueno y una foto del Proyecto ya armado y funcionando:


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 20, 2010)

y con esto queda completito.....http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/12AU7-IRF510-LM317-Headamp/

y hablando de hibridos miren esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvulas-sin-transformador-salida-38769/


----------



## jaumelectro (Jun 21, 2010)

Saludos, fogonazo tienes razón no es un preamplificador, me equivoque, es un amplificador, es que tenia en mente usarlo en medio de una fuente de sonido y la etapa final para dar el sonido de las válvulas de ahí la confusión, gracias por cambiar el titulo. 
lo del LM317 lo  ha respondido muy bien fogonazo, esta claro que no se te escapa ninguna 
Sonius, tendré en cuenta poner mas información en próximos proyectos, aunque mi nivel de electrónica es muy bajo y me podría equivocar fácilmente, 
la 12au7(ecc82 en Europa) es un doble tríodo según tengo entendido se usaba mucho en radio, tiene una ganancia de no mas de 17 si queréis mas talvez se podría usar una 12ax7 la hermana mayor con una ganancia de alrededor de 100. pero todo esto con  el voltaje adecuado, supongo.
este circuito a sido pensado para simplemente dar "sonido de válvula".

como había mucha info. en la pagina del diseñador no me pareció apropiado meter muchos adjuntos por eso puse el link al principio de este hilo.

allí podrás encontrar el pinout, fotos de varios modelos de válvulas .
 las fotos con el montaje, tanto en protoboard como el final montado y funcionando ya están en este hilo.

Saludos a todos un placer ver que hay ganas de montar estos amplis, por cierto aprovecho para comentar que después de 8 horas de funcionamiento suena realmente excelente, solo me falta una fuente sin parásitos.


----------



## HADES (Jun 21, 2010)

Salu2! y exitos

SONIUS


----------



## kacharero (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola a tod@ 
este es mi primera vez que participo en este foro a pesar que llevo tiempo registrado.He encontrdo este hilo de casualidad ya que buscaba opiniones sobre la clase A...y bueno al grano..puedo dar fe de las buena opinion del colega que ha construido es ampli para auriculares.. yo hace tiempo lo hice y quede sorprendido con su sonido.. no es subjetividad es real..algunos detalles para si alguin se anima a construirselo..use una fuenta conmutada de 12v y muy muy bien.. mas limpio una bateria..lueego probe una con trafo sin regular y el HUM es insoportable aun con 6800 micro faradios..solucion poner un regulador ya con LM7812 o 317, otra cosita con un 12AX7 funciona pero no muy bien es mas,,se oye fatal la distorsion te rompe el timpano..usar pequeños disipadores para todos los LM317 y 510 y que queden algo alejado de tubo pues contribuye a calentarlos mas( ufffh QUEMAN)..lo he prabado con impedancias de 32 y 55 ohm y sin problema..si bajan el valor de 2,2micro el sonido se hace menos calido y pierde algo de espacio..en fin todo esto lo he probado y se los brindo como experiencia en el proyecto..Suerte


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola, andaba buscando algo para los auriculares y me intereso mucho este amplificador, mas q*UE* nada por que como de electronica se poco y de valvulas nada, esta lindo para empesar, mi pregunta es si la 7AU7 es un remplaso aceptable para la 12AU7, principalmente por la diferencia de precio.
Adjunto la poca informacion que encontre.

Desde ya muchas gracias por el aporte.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## electromecanico (Ago 1, 2010)

aca tenes para compararlas http://www.nj7p.org/Tube4.php?tube=7AU7
http://www.nj7p.org/Tube4.php?tube=12AU7A

no es un reemplazo directo 
esta es una valvula barata y buena para lo que queres hacer 6N2P-EV


----------



## jaumelectro (Ago 4, 2010)

hola kacharero, yo también estuve probando con diferentes fuentes , la mas perfecta es sin duda una batería de 12 voltios, ahora lo uso con un alimentador de impresora de la marca Canon, tal y como aconseja el autor del ampli, y no esta mal, lo compre en e-bay por 16€.


Además pude comprar, muy barata, una válvula Mullard made in England (también están las USA)
original, de la época (new old stock), aun no lleva muchas horas de funcionamiento, y no se si habrá mucha diferencia con la Electro-harmonix made in Rusia que uso actualmente...

Saludos


----------



## kacharero (Ago 5, 2010)

Si Jaumelectro eso dice su auto.. pero pienso que cuarquier fuente conmutada puede servir,, eso si de 12Vcc,tambien dice que si se aumenta el voltaje el sonido se abre mas(no lo dudo) con 12 ya es buenisimo!!!,,pero toca hacer calculos..lo de las valvulas es como es como el conjuto aguja-capsula en los vinilos..todas tiene su propia identidad o vida..probe varias valvulas rusas en mi pais de origen y t puedo decir que esos tios saben lo que hacen ..en fin el proximo ampli de auricurales que me construya sera paresido pero tambien con mas voltage..en cuanto pueda comprimir las photo pondre alguna..tony .tenerife


----------



## kacharero (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola..
Lo prometido..asi ha quedado


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Nov 27, 2010)

Saludos, soy nuevo en el foro, estaba buscando un preamplificador a valvulas con 12AU7 - ECC82 y me topé con este excelente proyecto muy bueno para empezar ya que soy novato con conocimientos basicos de electronica. Algunas preguntas; como conectar el pot de volumen y de que valor seria el apropiado, supongo seria como comunmente se conecta a un amplificador convencional y seria del tipo lineal.
Ah, si alguien pudiera aportar algun preamplificador como el que busco se lo agradecere mucho.


----------



## kacharero (Nov 29, 2010)

http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/cavalli2_prj.php

Hola..
El pote que usa es de 10k a 20k..(logaritmico),y si,!! se conecta como a cualquier etapa de audio..este lo pienso construir en cuanto pueda..en esta pagina hay esquemas pa comer y llevar .. así que buen provecho ..tony


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Nov 29, 2010)

Gracias, revisando y leyendo, luego les cuento como me fue.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 8, 2011)

Ya estoy por terminar este proyecto la unica duda que me queda es: la alimentacion con un eliminador de 12 v 1 amp me bastara? Lo voy a regular con un 7812 pero estuve pensando en la caida de voltaje; el eliminador nesesitaria ser de minimo 15 v cierto?


----------



## kacharero (Ene 8, 2011)

hola..
En mi caso,,lo alimento con un transfomador para altavoces de PC, 12vcc/1A y funciona(porque a ud no?? ) ,,aunque mejor si se puede regular,esos 12v,que es como lo he hecho yo, use un lm7812 tambien,donde puedo variar el voltage de 1 a 12v..para eliminar los sumbidos..eso si, no regules el voltage de filamentos o distosionara y perderas fidelidad ..ya sabes prueba y ya me cuentas.tony


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 9, 2011)

Ok Separo entonces los filamentos antes de la etapa de regulacion; 12v 1 amp es suficiente, lo digo para reciclar un viejo eliminador que tengo por ahi. (de hecho los capacitores son reciclados). Saludos y gracias, estare escribiendo pronto.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 20, 2011)

Este es pcb que voy a usar para que me den su opinion que esta bien o mal y/o si se puede mejorar o corregir, tambien adjunto una foto del proto donde probe los componentes, suena muy bien, cuando este terminado publicare algunas fotos del proyecto.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 21, 2011)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> Este es pcb que voy a usar para que me den su opinion que esta bien o mal y/o si se puede mejorar o corregir, tambien adjunto una foto del proto donde probe los componentes, suena muy bien, cuando este terminado publicare algunas fotos del proyecto.



*No me gusta ese PCB.*

Las pistas muy finas.
Ángulos rectos por todas partes.
Pads de componentes "default".
Muy grande la placa.
Feo, feo.
Mmm... Si me pasás el diagrama final del ampli, te doy una mano con el PCB, lo hago yo. 

Espero tu respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 21, 2011)

perdón, tal vez mi post no valla del todo con el tema, pero me encontré esta válvulita entre mis cosas, hasta donde sé y e investigado es para aplicaciones de audio, tienen una idea de que pueda hacer con ella o de plano la uso como tiro al blanco y le disparo con mi rifle de aire jajaja, aqui les dejo su hoja de datos que encontré, aunque todas sean iguales como las mujeres aquí les dejo la foto de la válvula aunque la que tengo esta ya negrita de arriba (del uso supongo)


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 21, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *No me gusta ese PCB.*
> 
> Las pistas muy finas.
> Ángulos rectos por todas partes.
> ...




Mmm... Tienes razon Tavo  aunque lo del tamaño es porque lo usare en unas cajitas de plastico que tengo por ahi...




> Mmm... Si me pasás el diagrama final del ampli, te doy una mano con el PCB, lo hago yo.



Gracias  eres la  onda!!! espero te sirva el esquema que anexo.

No hay gran variacion con respecto al original, solo que no usare trimpot y los filamentos van a V- (el trafo que tengo tiene 15 + 15) obiamente el esquema indica un canal. De cualquier forma seguire intentando hacer un PCB propio. Entre mas opciones mejor. Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

La placa es perfectible, sí, pero no está tan mal, Tavo.
Las pistas no necesitan ser más anchas (no hay corriente por ahí). Sólo por alguna cuestión estética convendría.

Lo que sí... *Mucho cuidado* con los calefactores, que ahí los tenés conectados entre -12V y tierra y hay uno solo. Eso *no se conecta así*.
Cada calefactor trabaja con 6,3V, sólo si los ponés en serie podés conectarles 12,6V. 
Si no, va a durar poco, muy poco.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Oops...

Bueno, como decía Cacho más arriba, la placa no está tan mal, solo que las pistas son muy finas y la placa es como grandecita. Bueno, son gustos.

La verdad es que no realicé el diseño porque como dijiste que lo ibas a hacer vos, entendí que no debía hacerlo. Además, no entendí mucho el digrama. 

Saludos...


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 26, 2011)

No hay cuidado Tavo, pero si me interesa conocer la opinion de quienes ya han hecho PCBs ya que este es el primero que hago con computadora; ahora bien ya estoy haciendo uno nuevo con pistas un poco mas gruesas menos lineas rectas y revisando las conexiones de los componentes la semana que viene ya estara terminado. Saludos.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Feb 5, 2011)

Bueno chicos ya termine mi proyecto y muchas gracias a la gente que me ayudo a solucionar mis dudas por el momento  dejo unas fotos de como quedo, falta pulir unos detalles; lo que si necesito es una fuente de alimentacion decente (la que tenia era horrenda) y me di cuenta que para este proyecto no sirvio. Los seguire molestando en otros temas, de momento gracias y nos leemos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 5, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 47523
esta foto me agrado, te quedo muy bien!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 47523
> esta foto me agrado, te quedo muy bien!!



En verdad está muy bien, pero estando la válvula tan cerca de los capacitores electrolíticos...está anunciada una muerte temprana para estos.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 47525



La verdad que te quedó genial Extra!! Felicitaciones, hiciste un trabajo excelente, y se nota tu esmero y dedicación. Muy bueno. 

Un detalle: Prestá atención a la crítica constructiva que te marcó Ezavalla, lo de los capacitores; no se bien por qué se estropearían, pero prestá atención.

*Muy bueno Extra.*

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Un detalle: Prestá atención a la crítica constructiva que te marcó Ezavalla, lo de los capacitores; *no se bien por qué se estropearían*, pero prestá atención.


Por que los capacitores electrolíticos son muy sensibles a las altas temperaturas, y la presencia de una fuente de calor cercana hace que se "sequen" (termino de la jerga electrónica para indicar que se alteran las propiedades del electrolito que aisla las placas internas) y esto hace que pierdan capacidad y su valor termine siendo cualquier cosa...mala


----------



## Tavo (Feb 5, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que los capacitores electrolíticos son muy sensibles a las altas temperaturas, y la presencia de una fuente de calor cercana hace que se "sequen" (termino de la jerga electrónica para indicar que se alteran las propiedades del electrolito que aisla las placas internas) y esto hace que pierdan capacidad y su valor termine siendo cualquier cosa...mala




Bien Eduardo! Algo así sospechaba; porque todos sabemos que el electrolito de estos capacitores es líquido. 
Pero no pensé que la válvula generaba tanto calor! 

Gracias por la aclaración.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Algo así sospechaba; porque todos sabemos que el electrolito de estos capacitores es líquido.


 No es exactamente líquido...mas bien es una suerte de gel.



Tavo dijo:


> Pero no pensé que la válvula generaba tanto calor!


La emisión termoiónica de la válvula es por calor, directo o indirecto, pero calor al fin...por eso se ve "rojita" por adentro ...imaginate vos el resto


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Feb 5, 2011)

Saludos y gracias me hicieron el dia...  El detalle de los caps lo tendre en cuenta! Probablemente diseñe un nuevo pcb por medio de serigrafia, aprovechare para hacer el de una fuente simetrica y un amp de Mnicolau.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahora hablando en serio, te doy un tip: la válvula en la parte de arriba (si querés junto con el transistor de potencia y el regulador, y el resto, en la cara de abajo. No quedará tan lindo, pero con respecto a temperatura, va a funcionar mucho mejor.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Feb 5, 2011)

Asi lo habia pensado el gran pero fue el diseño del PCB! como sufri al hacer mi primer PCB por computadora!
Los que hice en la epoca de la escuela no eran muy complejos (los dificiles los mandabamos a hacer). No sera definitivo como dije antes hare nuevos PCBs con correcciones y recomendaciones. Gracias.


----------



## kacharero (Feb 6, 2011)

Buen trabajo....si queda asi al descubierto quizas no tengas problema con el calor y los electrolíticos,en el mio quedo parecido y no se calientan,todo es probar,sino los desplasas un poco y haces unos puentes,,y te ahora hacerlo de nuevo.suerte


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

extrapalapaquetetl
Por lo de los capacitores cerca del tubo, no te hagas problemas, ya que se trata de una ECC82, es un tubo de señal no uno de potencia y no dispa gran cosa en calor, si fuere una de potencia si, pasa que hay que haber trabajado con estas para saber eso, un tubo de potencia para sacarlo habiendo estado fucncionando tenes que esperar que se enfrie porque no lo podes tocar con la mano, las ECC82, se puede sacar tranquilamente con la mano.... 
Por otro lado el tubo esta alto, si te fijas en la parte interior los dos cuerpos grises entre las micas son los triodos lo que ves es el anodo y la mica inferior esta por sobe el capacitor de alli para arriba esta el filamento del tubo, es decir por arriba del capacitor y esa parte la de abajo es la más fria del tubo... quedate tranquilo amigo
Muy bueno tu trabajo


----------



## mufo (Mar 22, 2011)

gente tengo problemas para encontrar los IRF510, 610, 611 Y 612, que dilema..
que puedo hacer ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2011)

y que mosfet conseguis que sean de canal N? hay una enorme variedad que pueden servir para este caso, averiguate que mosfet hay en tu localidad y luego vemos el más adecuado

Una vista de la placa del diseño original


----------



## mufo (Mar 22, 2011)

se consiguen varios irf 520, 522, 530, 540, 542, 621, 630, 640, 730, 740, 830, 840

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/12AU7-IRF510-LM317-Headamp/

pero en la web que puse arriba dice:



> "Q1 - The MOSFET (Q1) can be replaced by an IRF610, IRF611 or IRF612, all of which will work as well. Stay away from IRF530 or IRF540 types (commonly found in power supplies) as there will be terrible roll-off of the highs. "



no entiendo porque no sirven los 530 y los 540 y de esos son de los que puedo conseguir.

dice tambien lo siguiente:



> A Bipolar Junction Transistor (BJT) can be used in place of the MOSFET, but MOSFETs tend to be more stable with temperature and current shifts. Use caution when handling MOSFETs as they are very static sensitive.



que opinas de esa idea ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2011)

Proba con los irf520 son más grandes que los otros, debe ser por eso, probalos tienen la misma tensión máxima y la misma corriente y menos resistencia en conducciíon


----------



## mufo (Mar 30, 2011)

se que tienen menos resistencia de conduccion, eso no afecta al lm317?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

Para nada ya que el mosfet calentara menos en conducción, el LM317 esta como generador de corriente constante, y el mosfet no esta permanentemetne en conducción responde al nieve de la señal


----------



## cuervokbza (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola ! voy a hacer alguna preguntas de puro ignorante que soy nomás !
¿puedo conectar una guitarra a la entrada??
¿puedo conectar algún dispositivo de audio pedorro a la entrada (estilo mp3, celular,etc)??
¿puedo conectar mi tostadora en la entrada para escuchar como se hacen mis tostadas?(chiste, chiste)

la verdad que no puedo creer lo simple que es, osea, siempre quise armarme algún amplificadorcito valvular, y éste es increíblemente sencillo (lindo para empezar)..

AH!! otra cosita !! el 317 y el IRF realmente calientan ?? porque veo que el compañero extrapalapaquete le puso disipador pero el yanqui de la pagina no !! entonces...........?


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola cuervokbza; que si puedes conectar una guitarra no creo, dispositivo de audio como un mp3 si, yo lo uso con mi laptop (me es mas practico un pote y ademas con efecto de valvula) lo de la tostadora con la valvula basta  y los semiconductores si calientan mejor con disipador y aumentar la vida de estos componentes que comprar nuevos a cada rato; como proyecto de principiante es bueno el mio esta en proceso de rediseño cuando este terminado subo fotos.


----------



## cuervokbza (Jul 11, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta extrapalapaquete !
¿por que crees que la guitarra no se puede? ¿es por la poca ganancia?

Quizás colocándole un preamplificador podría funcar !

PD: espero con ansias las fotos de ese rediseño :O !


----------



## pipina (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola a todos.
LA verdad no se si estoy rompiendo alguna de las reglas del foro al escribir en este post después de tanto tiempo, pero construí este amplificador y me mete un ruido insoportable. Este ruido no viene de la fuente, estoy usando una fuente con un 7812 que usaba en un preamplificador y no se escuchaba ningún ruido. El circuito lo hice 2 veces, la  primera lo diseñe yo pre tuve un problema y la segunda me base en el que esta en la pagina fuente. 
Esta es la primera ves que escribo en el foro y no lo haría si tuviera aunque sea una idea de que esta mal. Si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo agradecería mucho


----------



## kacharero (Nov 23, 2011)

.. No se si rompes las reglas.. ,,pero si el coco a cualquiera con tan poca información,no vendría mal un poco mas de presentación ,,digo yo,  o lo que has echo ,ej. photos, algún detalle ..no se  ,, yo lo tengo echo, y de ruido nada!!..por cierto, Bienvenido al foro


----------



## pipina (Nov 23, 2011)

Gracias kacharero por contestar, la verdad que tenes razón, fotos por ahora no tengo pero tengo el circuito que use. Lo unico distinto que tiene al de la pagina es que la válvula esta en el lado opuesto al del resto de los componentes.
        Para saber si el problema era la válvula lo probé sin esta y metía el mismo ruido. Un detalle... por el el momento no tengo un teste bueno, solo el que me presto un amigo que lo compro para hacer un arreglo eléctrico en su casa, pero cuando media la tensión en los capacitores como dice la pagina no la podia regular a 6 volt, siempre o caía a 1 y pico o se iba a 7 y pico... no se si es un problema del tester, pero no me marcaba la mitad de la tensión de la fuente.
      En cuanto a las soldaduras ya las revise.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola pipina, te comento que tuve exactamente el mismo problema que vos, un ruido insoportable, y era la fuente, tambien estaba regulada con un 7812 y en otros preamplificadores no metia ruidos, pero en este si (no tengo idea por que) un consejo para descartar mi teoria es probarlo con una bateria de 12v, yo lo hice y el ruido desaparecio, paso siguiente comprar una fuente switching como recomienda la pagina, compre una de las que se venden para led y andubo de 10.

Espero que mi experiencia te ayude.

Saludos, martin.


----------



## kacharero (Nov 23, 2011)

Tranquilo hombre..despacio. revisa todo de nuevo, el circuito no tiene mayores complicaciones,es posible que algo este invertido,,empieza desde cero ,,asegurate que toddo esta en buen estado,,has la prueba de la bateria si puedes como te dijo tinchorojo.  haaaa !!!! y consigue un multimetro ya ,,,y ya nos cuentas


----------



## pipina (Ene 21, 2012)

Bueno, disculpen la tardanza, pero me costo un poco retomar el proyecto. Probé con la batería y la verdad que la diferencia es increíble, no se escucha el mas mínimo ruido. Gracias por su ayuda, en unos días lo voy a tener terminado en su gabinete. 
Igualmente me gustaría saber por que se siente mas el ruido en este amplificador que en el otro pre-amplificador usando la misma fuente construida a partir de un 7812. Si alguien lo puede responder le agradecería que me quitara la duda.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Feb 14, 2012)

hola chavales, yo he fabricado el mio y anda de 10,para el bias primero utilice un par de trimmer, pero solo para poder ajustar el bias a 6 voltios,luego medi la resistencia de cada trimmer y segun la medida *QU*e me dio en kohm solde en su lugar un par de resistencias fijas,ya que los trimmer acaban metiendo ruido,y ya dejo claro que ningun listillo me diga lo contrario porque no es asi,lo he comprobado en mas de un amplificador que dicho trimmer mete ruido, aunque bueno,tambien hay que tener en cuenta la calidad de estos,y eso que he utilizado de los azules con tornillo,que son de precision,pues meten ruidos tambien,jeje.

Otra, he probado como 10 valvulas,la mayoria ECC83, y con la única que me da buena ganacia sin distorsion y buena salida para los mosfets es una valvula que me regalaron de un repetidor,es una valvula de pendiente variable,y la verdad que va estupendamente,lo único que note es algo de distorsion en baja frecuencia,pero bueno tiene arreglo,bajar el volumen.Los mosfets que utilice fueron unos IRFP250N,que tenia guardados que me sobraron de otro proyecto y van muy bien termicamente tienen muy bajo Rdson y son grandes,jejeje,he utilizado tambien mosfets de los que recomienda el autor, pero calentaban demasiado y no me convencia mucho el sonido,me saturaba en agudos, y ahora ya no.
Como fuente de alimentacion utilizo un cargador de un ordenador portatil,en el gabinete del amplificador he metido un puente de diodos,seguido meti un condensador de 12000 uf y otro de 6800,despues un LM7812,y de nuevo un par de condensadores de 12000uf,mas un condensador de poliester de 100nf antes y despues del regulador,conclusion,no se escucha absolutamente nada pero nada de ruido a la salida del ampli, ni utilizandolo como previo mete ruido ni ripple.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2012)

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> ...van muy bien termicamente tienen muy bajo Rdson...


En esta aplicación la Rdson no tiene mayor relevancia: No los trabajás saturados, sino en zona lineal 

Saludos y felicidades por tu ampli funcionando.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Feb 14, 2012)

si ya lo se, en esta configuración los mosfet no trabajan en saturacion, siempre estan en funcionamiento, tanto es que casi da igual el mosfet que metas, yo he probado unos cuantos y algunos tenian muchisima rdson,y no afecta nada, estan trabajando todo el tiempo, sin pausa,no sucede lo mismo en un clase D, ahí cuanto menor sea la Rdson mayor rendimiento dara y menos temperatura, e incluso mayor calidad.
La verdad que no está mal este ampli, pero para la musica de ahora no es muy aconsejable a altos volumenes, tiende a distorsionar en frecuencias bajas,cosa que ami no me importa mucho, dado que lo voy a usar como previo,y por lo tanto no preciso que tenga mucha salida,y tiene muy muy bajo ruido,cosa que ya quisieran muchos previos comerciales.
Lo usare como amplificador multiusos,jeje.



Otra, en mi caso con la valvula que estoy usando dicho amplificador da mucha potencia, los auriculares los puede llegar a quemar,y no porque me este dando voltaje a la salida, que no lo da,con esta valvula que aun no se cual es porque esta borrada pero si se de su procedencia da mas potencia que con la ECC83,y la verdad que se deja ajustar con facilidad el bias, otra, los calentadores calientan al momento, cosa que no ocurre con otras valvulas,el único inconveniente que tengo es en la alimentacion, ya que el LM7812 tiene que disipar todo el voltaje que le entra de mas, que son 20 voltios de entrada, se que soporta 35 voltios, pero precisa disipador,el ahora se esta desaciendo de 8 voltios, que se convierten en calor, el voltaje recomendado son 15 voltios,mi ampli esta metido en un gabinete completamente metalico,lo que seria una caja faraday, le acercas un celular y no se cuela la inteerferencia cuando te llaman,jeje.


----------



## jmth (Nov 8, 2014)

Buenos días, hoy voy a incurrir en un poco de magia negra para revivir éste tema y preguntar sobre el problema que me da el amplificador desde antes de verano que lo construí.

En el primer momento de enchufarlo, regulé los potenciómetros de ajuste a unos 6 voltios aproximadamente. A continuación, una vez estaba suficientemente estable, conecté un mp3 y unos cascos buenos (tras probar con los malos). El sonido estaba distorsionado y tenía ruido de fondo. Añadí un condensador a la entrada  y se redujo el ruido, pero la distorsión seguía ahí, además de que se escuchaba con más volumen la salida del mp3 que la del amplificador.

A mediados de verano probé con una batería, con el mismo resultado. Me puse a medir la tensión en un potenciómetro y a darle vueltas aquí y allá hasta que de repente hizo "pop" y ése lado empezó a escucharse con un volumen demasiado alto, pero con calidad increíble.

Con el otro lado, no conseguí lo mismo. Al medir 21k en el lado que funciona bien, y no lograr pasar de 2.4k en el malo, determiné que era el potenciómetro. Hoy he tenido tiempo de cambiarlo y sigue igual. He probado los dos MOSFET, ambos conmutan bien (para comprobar por lo menos que están sanos), incluso valores muy similares comparados a uno que no está en la placa. Los LM317 también tienen valores muy cercanos de tensión en funcionamiento.

Antes conseguía acercarme a 6V regulando el pote, ahora no baja de 6.8V, y se me acaban las ideas, las opciones son:

- El MOSFET está mal.
- La válvula está mal.

Si alguien tiene ideas para seguir comprobándolo (o arreglarlo) antes de gastarme un dinero innecesario, lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2014)

¿ Estas hablando de este esquema ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 35036​


----------



## jmth (Nov 8, 2014)

Efectivamente, el mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2014)

¿ Que tensión hay en GATE del MOSFET ?
Mide si el valor de la resistencia de 10Ω es correcto


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 8, 2014)

jmth dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy voy a incurrir en un poco de magia negra para revivir éste tema y preguntar sobre el problema que me da el amplificador desde antes de verano que lo construí.
> 
> En el primer momento de enchufarlo, regulé los potenciómetros de ajuste a unos 6 voltios aproximadamente. A continuación, una vez estaba suficientemente estable, conecté un mp3 y unos cascos buenos (tras probar con los malos). El sonido estaba distorsionado y tenía ruido de fondo. Añadí un condensador a la entrada  y se redujo el ruido, pero la distorsión seguía ahí, además de que se escuchaba con más volumen la salida del mp3 que la del amplificador.
> 
> ...



Fijate si te sirve lo que se trató aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/duda-sobre-mosfet-119840/#post939357

Saludos


----------



## kacharero (Nov 8, 2014)

Medir 21k en el lado que funciona bien?? ..el potenciometro que debe llevar no es de 10k o 4,7 como aconseja el autor??

Asegurate que todo esta correctamente conectado...revisa todo de nuevo con calma.suerte tony


----------



## jmth (Nov 9, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que tensión hay en GATE del MOSFET ?
> Mide si el valor de la resistencia de 10Ω es correcto



Lo mejor que he podido ajustar es a 6.8 voltios, de ahí a 12.

Ambas resistencias de 10Ω miden dicho valor.

En cuanto al comentario de diegomj1973: ya tuve en cuenta todo lo que pude sobre las posibles mejoras, al final decidí seguir el esquema y ajustar a lo que había.

Puedo ajustar la gate del MOSFET entre 6.8 y 12 voltios, escuchándose más o menos fuerte, pero lo único que consigo es aumentar un poco el volumen, que está muy lejos de ser parecido al del otro canal, y el ruido persiste.

Las capacitancias del IRF610 parecen un poco más altas que el IRF510, puede que por casualidad me haya tocado uno un poco más alto.

kacharero: en el esquemático el potenciómetro es de 50k. He medido conducción entre todas las pistas, revisado circuito-esquema mil veces, incluso sacando la válvula del sitio, ya descarto un problema de conexión.

Gracias.


----------



## kacharero (Nov 10, 2014)

No men, el potenciometro de ajuste es de 10k , aunque, si has puesto 50  el ajuste es mas complicado, vamos., menos preciso. Ya me cuentas.. pronto haré otro. Ya he empesado el proyecto.  tony


----------



## kacharero (Ago 16, 2015)

Hola 

Lo prometido, ya hace tiempo que termine esto dos amplis. solo uno, el que tiene el condensador mas grande es el que se corresponde con el esquema visto en este hilo.

El otro es otro ampli hibrido, pero no con salida mosfet sino con un amplificador operacinal.. lleva muchos mas componetes, se alimenta con + - 15v y unos 40v en placa.

su sonido es mas neutro pero igual de bueno.. para gustos ya saben.. yo me quedo con la version tratada aqui. tony


----------



## josep68 (May 6, 2016)

Acabo de encontrarme con este post.

Hace tiempo me construi este amplificador, la verdad es que se oye muy bien.

Pero el problema que tengo es que cuando enciendo el interruptor oigo un chasquido muy molesto, y no tengo manera de arreglarlo.

A alguien le ha pasado ? 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2016)

josep68 dijo:


> Acabo de encontrarme con este post.
> 
> Hace tiempo me construi este amplificador, la verdad es que se oye muy bien.
> 
> ...



Red de Snubber sobre el interruptor + Circuito de retardo a la conexión del auricular.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 14, 2019)

Buenas, ya lo tengo listo a falta de probar, la duda que tengo es si los condensadores de 100 uf van colocados como los he puesto, es decir la parte negativa hacia el zócalo de la válvula, uno de ellos es seguro que si, ya que según el esquema aparece pero el otro tengo la duda, ya que el esquema es de una sola salida.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 14, 2019)

El negativo hacia el zócalo de la válvula también, que es la pista negativa (GND) , en ambos canales hacen lo mismo.... la única duda surgiría si fuera con alimentación simétrica (+12- 0- -12 ) pero NO es elcaso.
Enhorabuena por el montaje. Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 14, 2019)

Estaba en duda ya se queda uno de los condensadores la parte positiva hacia la alimentación negativa... 
Gracias Juan Carlos, saludos.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 7, 2019)

Buenas, hoy ya por fin lo he puesto en marcha, simetría en 6v, alimentado con una fuente conmutada de pc, el sonido como era de esperar espectacular, como ya se advertía, ruido,  se escuchaba el ventilador,  he probado un núcleo con unas 50vueltas de hilo de 1mm  intercalandolo en la alimentación positiva y seguía el ruido, menos pero seguía, al final le he puesto un condensador de 4700uf en la entrada de alimentación del amplificador y se acabó el ruido, lo que si persiste cuando corto la entrada de audio (desde un móvil) es como un papapapapapapa, alguna sugerencia??

Llevo varias horas escuchando conciertos en directo y música variada,  y es espectacular, no se como explicarlo, un tipo de sonido, como diría es como si estuvieras delante del cantante... 
Increíble, animaros y montarlo..

¿Se le podría sacar más potencia  como para conectarle unos altavoces? 
Gracias


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Jul 8, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Se le podría sacar más potencia  como para conectarle unos altavoces?
> Gracias



Seria bueno pobrar con 15v o arriesgando mucho con 18v.
¿Qué impedancia de salida tiene? Si no me equivoco debe ser de 32 ohmios. Si le conectar unos altavoces de 8, le vas a exigir a la etapa más corriente, con lo cual estás sometiendo al circuito a un trabajo muy por encima del que puede dar...
No sé si en el mercado hay altavoces o filtros de 16 y de 32 ohmios. Tendrás que buscar.
Voy a modficar algo el diseño y lo montare para probarlo.

Saludos cordiales desde Málaga, y feliz calor.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 9, 2019)

Lo tengo funcionando con unos auriculares de 32 ohm, y como ya dije el sonido espectacular, diferente a lo que había escuchado hasta el momento, altavoces de 16 si se que los hay, tengo uno por ahy, estaría bien poder sacarle algo más de potencia y conectarlo a unos altavoces.
Gracias y saludos desde Málaga!!

Buenas, piensan que se pueda utilizar como preamplificador?
Es por sacarle más provecho al buen sonido que tiene..


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 22, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, piensan que se pueda utilizar como preamplificador?
> Es por sacarle más provecho al buen sonido que tiene..



Posiblemente, te sorprendas muy gratamente empleándolo como previo y, más, si al final atacás un parlante de rango completo y no necesariamente un bafle multivías. Por ahí, la sorpresa sea solo en algunas frecuencias o en pequeños rangos de frecuencias y, con determinados parlantes (no la generalidad).

Hace un tiempo vengo experimentando con esa idea, ya que por ahí se podría explicar la razón porqué un valvular (específicamente operando en single ended, como tu circuito) con distorsiones algo groseras (digamos 2 o 3 %) con determinados parlantes, se comportarían mejor que amplificadores de simetría complementaria de características superlativas atacando el mismo parlante.

Fijate qué es lo que pude recoger con un micrófono muy cerca de un parlante atacado con señal senoidal casi pura a través de amplificador comercial de buenas características técnicas (ver imágen de espectro de distorsión de woofer sin cancelación).



Luego, modifico adrede la señal senoidal inyectada al amplificador (agregándole componentes de distorsión H2 y H3, en la proporción de mayor H2 a H3). Si te fijás, es la señal típica de salida de un circuito en single ended, como el tuyo (ver señal cancelatoria).



Por último, vuelvo a recoger con el micrófono la señal de ese mismo parlante y, magia!!!. La distorsión en esa frecuencia se desploma más de 7 veces desde los valores originales. No necesariamente si inyectás ese mismo perfil de señal distorsionada pero a otras frecuencias va a suceder lo mismo con el parlante (el que se reduzca su THD acústica, que es la que llega a nuestros oídos), pero puede darse a más de una frecuencia particular. El desafío está en procurar que esa cancelación se dé en frecuencias sensibles para nuestros oídos y en el mayor rango posible. (Ver imágen de espectro de distorsión de woofer con cancelación). Esa misma señal distorsionada podría aumentar también la THD del parlante en alguna otra frecuencia (aquí el secreto sería lograrlas a frecuencias menos sensibles para el oído).



La razón que me llevó a investigar todo ésto fué el hecho concreto de que muchas veces un mismo parlante me sonaba muy diferente frente a varios tipos de amplificadores y, curiosamente, con el que mejor sonaba, a veces era el amplificador que mediocres características de calidad en relación al resto tenía. De hecho, si bien no es amplificador, el buffer a mosfet fué uno de ellos (no había con qué darle, todo sonaba muchísimo más natural con él).


----------



## rulfo (Ago 18, 2019)

Buenas, funciona perfectamente con altavoces de 8ohm, el consumo es prácticamente el mismo y la temperatura igual... 
Voy a conectarle un preamplificador, a ver si se le puede sacar más potencia...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 19, 2019)

Rulfo, una consulta por favor....con los disipadores que has puesto ???? Es suficiente ?????? o requiere de ventilación forzada....
Como está diseñado como amplificador de auriculares, pero has comprobado su versatilidad y se puede atacar altavoces de 8 ohmnios, creo que aumentando el valor del condensador electrolítico que ataca al altavoz a unos 2200 microfaradios ganarías muuuuchos graves.....
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 19, 2019)

Con esos disipadores se mantiene a unos 45 grados, me refiero a donde están los mosfet, el de los lm317 apenas calienta, coloque el ventilador por si las moscas...
Probaré a cambiarle el condensador, y le colocaré un par de altavoces buenos, pienso que promete bastante... 
Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Ago 20, 2019)

Buenas, lo que no comprendo bien si es según la ficha técnica y el circuito, ¿Aguantaría más tensión de alimentación la válvula o con los 12v ya estaría casi al límite? 
Gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 20, 2019)

Los filamentos NO aguantan más de 12 V, el ánodo y cátodo un CHORRO.....


----------

